# Most horrible betta 'tanks'



## Zappity

I mean, seriously? Some of these things make me sick -_-
http://www.etsy.com/listing/8748500...=US&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade
^^ SERIOUSLY?! How do you even get a net in that thing?!
http://www.etsy.com/listing/4035677...e=2&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade
!!!!
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=Drif...tbnw=98&start=71&ndsp=38&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:71
Gaah! no words for this one -_-

So basically, this is somewhat a rant thread. Seen a bad tank that makes you sick? post it! 
/rant ended/


----------



## scootshoot

omg :shock:


----------



## Zappity

I knnooow -_-


----------



## Pitluvs

Goes to show people will sell anything on Etsy, even if it's animal cruelty.


----------



## Zappity

Yup. ANYTHING.

Same goes for eBay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tropical-Ba...aultDomain_0&hash=item27c2980c99#ht_758wt_205


----------



## laurenamor

That makes me really sad and extremely pissed!


----------



## Tappy4me

So sad.  It's amazing how much cruelty these guys go through.


----------



## gossipgirl1031

Wow! That is sad. One of the worst is the chem flask. All about that just screams WRONG.


----------



## Jodah

The second one actually wouldn't be so bad if it was a bit wider. Plenty of room to toss a heater in. The rest of them though.... yeesh.

<prepares to get flamed>


----------



## Dragonii

wow, and I get ticked off about these things.








At least he can turn around in that.

There was a local shop here that sold bettas in any little jar that he could find. Some of them were so confined that they couldn't turn around. I felt so bad for them. I refused to buy anything from the jerk.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Take a gander at these. I found them yesterday when I was looking for stands at Petco. They're trying to sell a living animal as decoration! 









Betta Treasures Collection Seahorses Betta Bowl at PETCO









Betta Treasures Collection Blue Lagoon Betta Bowl in Black at PETCO









Betta Treasures Collection Blue Lagoon Betta Bowl in Off-White at PETCO









Betta Treasures Collection Enchanted Evening Betta Bowl in Brass at PETCO









Betta Treasures Collection Enchanted Evening Betta Bowl in Silver at PETCO

:evil:


----------



## Dragonii

I really wish companies like Petco and Petsmart would make a stand against this sort of thing instead of promoting it. I understand the little mom and pop shops have to sell whatever they can to survive, but companies that big could really help turn around the way these poor little fish are treated.

these remind me of the Foxconn employees dorms in China.


----------



## fishy friend2

No of fence to anyone who posted but.... What good are you doing buy posting pictures like this? All you are doing is complaining and posting pics that obviously are making other members upset. Instead of bashing on these Betta homes, why dont you do something about it, because all you are doing right now is just making other members upset.why don't you contact the person who's selling it. No offence but I honestly get annoyed buy these threads


----------



## Zappity

fishy friend2 said:


> No of fence to anyone who posted but.... What good are you doing buy posting pictures like this? All you are doing is complaining and posting pics that obviously are making other members upset. Instead of bashing on these Betta homes, why dont you do something about it, because all you are doing right now is just making other members upset.why don't you contact the person who's selling it. No offence but I honestly get annoyed buy these threads


No one is obligated to look at this thread, it's to spread awareness that people do this and it's wrong. If someone who had one of these saw this and saw how ticked people are about it, they may change it to something more acceptable.


----------



## Dragonii

fishy friend2 said:


> No of fence to anyone who posted but.... What good are you doing buy posting pictures like this? All you are doing is complaining and posting pics that obviously are making other members upset. Instead of bashing on these Betta homes, why dont you do something about it, because all you are doing right now is just making other members upset.why don't you contact the person who's selling it. No offence but I honestly get annoyed buy these threads


 
I have voiced my opinion when at shops that sell this junk. I have also stopped thier customers and given them proper info on betta fish.

Threads like this should not make anyone upset. if anything they help point out the type of containers that members should NOT be using. So yes, they can be helpful. The only way anyone would get upset is if they themselves where keeping a betta in one of these tiny prison cells.


----------



## Zappity

Dragonii said:


> I have voiced my opinion when at shops that sell this junk. I have also stopped thier customers and given them proper info on betta fish.
> 
> Threads like this should not make anyone upset. if anything they help point out the type of containers that members should NOT be using. So yes, they can be helpful. The only way anyone would get upset is if they themselves where keeping a betta in one of these tiny prison cells.



+1


----------



## fishy friend2

Well, everybody has there own opinions, and I still don't like threads like these IMO


----------



## Zappity

fishy friend2 said:


> Well, everybody has there own opinions, and I still don't like threads like these IMO


Then don't look at them.


----------



## Jrf456

zappity said:


> then don't look at them.


+10000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Dragonii

Zappity said:


> Then don't look at them.


Yep, don't look at them.

Another popular yet cruel betta container...









The last time I was at Petco they tried to sell me on one of these things.








They were selling them with a "buy the container and get a free baby betta" deal.


----------



## Zappity

Jrf456 said:


> +10000000000000000000000000000000






Dragonii said:


> Yep, don't look at them.
> 
> Another popular yet cruel betta container...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I was at Petco they tried to sell me on one of these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were selling them with a "buy the container and get a free baby betta" deal.


I know -_- that one is everywhere.
Ugh, that's sooo horrible.


----------



## Pitluvs

I honestly didn't see any drama in this thread (or people have issues with it) until the above post about "these kind of threads". Now there's drama. 

I am 100% agreeing with if you don't like it, don't open. And surely don't comment. This did nothing but cause issues IMO.


----------



## HermitGuy101

Dragonii said:


> wow, and I get ticked off about these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he can turn around in that.
> 
> There was a local shop here that sold bettas in any little jar that he could find. Some of them were so confined that they couldn't turn around. I felt so bad for them. I refused to buy anything from the jerk.


Those aren't to bad. I started with the Marina Betta *Pals* Kit. Totally different, same water size, but more wider than high. And it comes with a plant for more security in the fish.


----------



## fishy friend2

Kay, sorry that I posted that but I was just mad over something else, and like my normal self I just had to take out my anger on something. Once again I'm sorry that I made those immature posts


----------



## Dragonii

fishy friend2 said:


> Kay, sorry that I posted that but I was just mad over something else, and like my normal self I just had to take out my anger on something. Once again I'm sorry that I made those immature posts


 
I see your signature says that your betta has 6 gallons so you are cool.


----------



## fishy friend2

Woooohooo..... Sorry that I made those stupid posts, I can't even believe I did that,


----------



## fishy friend2

The worst "Betta tank has to be those fish I pod things! I hate them!


----------



## Silverfang

That bamboo one was so stupid, it looks like you just put the cup there instead of a bowl >.<

I much prefer one with room to decorate, especially with live plants.


----------



## Dragonii

fishy friend2 said:


> The worst "Betta tank has to be those fish I pod things! I hate them!


 
 Those are pretty bad, but I'm telling you, this jerk had a fish store in our area and he would sell bettas with these tiny vases that were so small that the fish’s nose would touch one side and his tail would be touching the other. They would be about 5 inches deep. I felt like buying all of his bettas but I knew that he would just buy more. Plus he wanted like $20 for the fish with the vase. Guy was.... well, I can't say what I really want to say on here. Thankfully, he has finally gone out of business.


----------



## Gnome507

I feel ashamed but I had my fish in one of these when I first bought him. After a little research I quickly bought a 5 gallon and now I'm waiting on my 10 gallon to completely cycle and I'll be switching him over to the 10 gallon. It's crazy because that bowl is the size of a log ornament in his tank.


----------



## fishy friend2

Yeah, that sounds Worse than the LPS by me. they sell bettas in this thing that was probably 2 inches wide and 2 inches tall, the clerk sold themin these things and said that they were perfect for a betta


----------



## MaxGreenMDE

and i know the guy that did that -_-


----------



## fishy friend2

Wow.... My dad sais he knows people who keep their bettas in coffe cups and the tiny ones


----------



## scrap

I was tempted to start one of these threads myself...

http://www.wag.com/fish/subcat=Aquariums-10218?cm_sp=rchp-_-cat-_-1-NV3N

a site that almost exclusively sells "betta" tanks. worst offenses include a .6 gal that's impossibly thin, one filled with jagged glass gravel, and a clock. also, all of these recommend feeding only a few times a week. And I think the site filtered out a negative review I posted.

edit: seems I forgot to mention the triple betta keeper...with clear dividers. Looks to be about a gallon..maybe 1.5.


----------



## animallover

These are horrible for the poor fish. I was even telling my daughter earlier that I feel bad about our community tank (29 gallon) being too small for whats in there! Any fish or animal in nature would not stay in these tiny places! Here's a couple bad ones I found if you don't mind me adding! At least the full hanging bowl is better then the wall one.:roll: I personally prefer 5- 10 gallons.


----------



## Dragonii

animallover said:


> These are horrible for the poor fish. I was even telling my daughter earlier that I feel bad about our community tank (29 gallon) being too small for whats in there! Any fish or animal in nature would not stay in these tiny places! Here's a couple bad ones I found if you don't mind me adding! At least the full hanging bowl is better then the wall one.:roll: I personally prefer 5- 10 gallons.


 
We had one of the wall hanging half globes at one point. It held about a gallon. It wasn't too bad. The betta that we had in it lived for 3 years.


----------



## gossipgirl1031

I saw those online & wondered how they held up weight wise on the wall.


----------



## animallover

Dragonii,
I thought they were smaller than that,I'm sorry.  How did you clean it? 3 years is GREAT!!! The ones in my past (except for one) lived about 6 month or 1-2 years. Most were from WalMart. That exception was my Betta "Crusher" who lived about 4 years. He was in a 1.5 gallon, I think? I only recently with my current two Bettas and other fish have upgraded to the bigger sizes. Sorry to have assumed.


----------



## PaintingPintos

It's sick... some people are more into looking cool and fashinable rather than keeping a poor innocent animal alive... they suffer miserably in those things....


----------



## capeziodncr

i agree that the flask is the worst. im not even sure how etsy allows them to sell that. I saw this one on youtube today. yuk! pathetic and i hope its a joke... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPT59zCXBFQ


----------



## Dragonii

animallover said:


> Dragonii,
> I thought they were smaller than that,I'm sorry.  How did you clean it? 3 years is GREAT!!! The ones in my past (except for one) lived about 6 month or 1-2 years. Most were from WalMart. That exception was my Betta "Crusher" who lived about 4 years. He was in a 1.5 gallon, I think? I only recently with my current two Bettas and other fish have upgraded to the bigger sizes. Sorry to have assumed.


 
I just took it down, moved the fish and about half the water to another container, cleaned it and put it back. It was pretty easy. I would fill it back up with a cleaned out Gatorade jug, lol.

That little guy lived through hurrican Katrina. He was stuck ere for about a week with no one to take care of him. He died about a year later.


----------



## animallover

Wow he was one strong Betta! Thanks for letting me know how you cleaned, I always was curious on those! OOh ,now I'm craving Gatorade lol!


----------



## Dragonii

animallover said:


> Wow he was one strong Betta! Thanks for letting me know how you cleaned, I always was curious on those! OOh ,now I'm craving Gatorade lol!


They just hang on a nail so they are easy to take down. I recomend hanging them on a stud. lol


----------



## thekoimaiden

scrap said:


> I was tempted to start one of these threads myself...
> 
> Aquariums for Fish - Buy at Wag.com
> 
> a site that almost exclusively sells "betta" tanks. worst offenses include a .6 gal that's impossibly thin, one filled with jagged glass gravel, and a clock. also, all of these recommend feeding only a few times a week. And I think the site filtered out a negative review I posted.
> 
> edit: seems I forgot to mention the triple betta keeper...with clear dividers. Looks to be about a gallon..maybe 1.5.


I actually saw some decent 5-gal tanks in that link. I think the best thing to do would be give great reviews about the 5 gal tanks and how they are perfect for bettas. I actually saw the tank that I had my first betta in there. The 5 gal hex. If you give positive reviews maybe that will encourage people to buy them for bettas.


----------



## dew

That one shaped like a circle is just demonic!!


----------



## Bombalurina

That "Tiniest Tank Ever" video on youtube is just cruel. I can't believe there were even 26 people who liked it. I feel so sorry for that poor fish.
Sadly, I followed a link to a video of a male and female betta living in a tank together...and the comments were full of people condoning and even encouraging it, including a person who is doing it in a ONE GALLON bowl. So much sadness at the ignorance that abounds in this world.


----------



## MaxGreenMDE

Bombalurina said:


> That "Tiniest Tank Ever" video on youtube is just cruel. I can't believe there were even 26 people who liked it. I feel so sorry for that poor fish.
> Sadly, I followed a link to a video of a male and female betta living in a tank together...and the comments were full of people condoning and even encouraging it, including a person who is doing it in a ONE GALLON bowl. So much sadness at the ignorance that abounds in this world.


I just found the video you're talking about, this one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPT59zCXBFQ&feature=related

That is so cruel I can't even! :evil:

I just read more through his comments and such, apparently that betta is actually living in a 10 gallon tank and that little bowl is her temporary tank while he's cleaning.


----------



## mjoy79

Just thought I'd post a few betta 'tanks' that haven't been posted yet that I found online.
Note the 4th tank the divider in the middle :shock:


----------



## Dragonii

I just had a discussion with a lady at Petsmart about those stupid vases with the plants.
She had come back in with a dead betta. It lasted her two weeks. She had it in a 1 gallon container with no heat or filtration and was feeding it 5 pellets a day. She said all the fish did was just lay there, it never wanted to eat.

She then said that her friend had a betta in a vase with a plant and that it ate the plant roots. Her friend only feeds it one pellet per week.

My response to her was that her friend was slowly starving the fish. She looked a little mad.


----------



## PaintingPintos

fishy friend2 said:


> No of fence to anyone who posted but.... What good are you doing buy posting pictures like this? All you are doing is complaining and posting pics that obviously are making other members upset. Instead of bashing on these Betta homes, why dont you do something about it, because all you are doing right now is just making other members upset.why don't you contact the person who's selling it. No offence but I honestly get annoyed buy these threads


 I've e-mailed various pet stores and even called them, but nothing was EVER done about anything I asked about or complained about. You really can't mwake a difference anymore -.-


----------



## mjoy79

PaintingPintos said:


> I've e-mailed various pet stores and even called them, but nothing was EVER done about anything I asked about or complained about. You really can't mwake a difference anymore -.-


Usually if they can't make money on something, they will ignore it, right? These little over-priced death-traps make pet stores more money than the fish themselves. They are gonna keep on selling them. People think they're "cute" and unless they've done research, don't know any better. I assume most people find out the hard way when their new friend dies or starts acting lethargic.


----------



## scrap

mjoy79 said:


> Usually if they can't make money on something, they will ignore it, right? These little over-priced death-traps make pet stores more money than the fish themselves. They are gonna keep on selling them. People think they're "cute" and unless they've done research, don't know any better. I assume most people find out the hard way when their new friend dies or starts acting lethargic.


I get the feeling they could make money if they tried. A cheap glass 5gal is usually 10-15ish. add a plastic lid for next to nothing. 15 or so for a mini heater. $4 for conditioner and betta pellets. Market this as a better way to keep a betta. Show people how spectacular the healthy ones look, and draw people's attention to them. Toss a little care booklet into the 5gal bundle or next to the betta cups (which wouldn't be too bad if placed on some kind of heating pad).

I honestly think people would buy the bettas more if they knew what they were actually like. Most people think they're dull because they've had a cold, ammonia poisoned one before. All it would take is good marketing and a bit of effort, but unfortunately this will never be anything more than one more rant among many... It seems the best we can do is take care of our bettas and keep people informed as best as we can.


----------



## cjayBetta

When I first started keeping betta's I also was keeping them in those little 0.5 galllon tanks... its this website that had me upgrade to 1 5g and now i have 2 bettas one in a 5g and I just bought a 10g tank today to put one of them in who was in a 2g before.

its a very common thing to do when you start with bettas... pet store employees are so misinformed.


----------



## revolutionrocknroll

Ugh, the comments on those sites and youtube videos are the worst. Usually, I'm not really mad at the owners at first, because I think that maybe they just don't know any better. But then I see comments from people saying that the fish need bigger tanks and heaters, and the owners will be like, "My fish is just fine!" or, "It's just a fish!" or, "Shut up! They live in PUDDLES!" The comments like those are what really makes me mad. Because then I know that the owners don't care. If they were videos of dogs or cats kept in small, cold, messy housing, people would be much more upset.


----------



## a123andpoof

Dragonii said:


> Yep, don't look at them.
> 
> Another popular yet cruel betta container...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I was at Petco they tried to sell me on one of these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were selling them with a "buy the container and get a free baby betta" deal.


My grandpa found the first one at a garage sale and got it for me. It was over thanksgiving. I tried to explain to him how bad they are, but my dad wouldn't let me. I was mad about that cause he ended up giving it to my cousins. I don't think they used them though. But I recently found out they have goldfish in the standard bowels. I know very little about goldfish but even I know thats not good. I think I might have a talk with my aunt sometime...


----------



## thebroadenthusiast

how about this:










http://www.amazon.com/Aquavista-Aqu.../ref=sr_1_105?ie=UTF8&qid=1327373614&sr=8-105


----------



## FinneyFin

I was really mad when I saw this.


----------



## Backlash

Hi everyone,

I agree with you all about these small betta tanks.. Its like someone held a competition to see who could design the most ridiculous and inhumane way to house a betta..

BUT..We as caring fishkeepers must realise that we only make up 10% maybe 20% of the people that keep fish as pets worldwide.. This in my opinion is where the problem lies..

There are people out there like us that do our best to ensure that our fishy friends have the best possible lives they can.. Then there are others that regard fish as being a cheap pet that they can give to their kids, sometimes expecting that the novelty will wear off before or when the fish dies.. 

Then there is this scenario... Customer decides they want a betta, and that they want to keep it in one of those "trendy" little 1/2 gallon glass cubes that their friend has.. So customer walks into their Local Fish Shop (LFS) "A" and says I want to buy a betta, and one of the 1/2 gal cubes to house it in.. Responsible LFS "A" says that the betta should be housed in a 2.5 gal aquarium, with a filter and heater.. Customer insists that they dont want a tank, and they want a small cube.. LFS "A" says sorry that they dont sell the small "betta" tanks less than 2.5 gal, as they are inhumane to the fish.. Customer leaves LFS "A" and goes to LFS "B" to buy their batta and cube.. Responsible LFS "A" does the right thing, but loses a sale, and probably a customer for life.. 

I understand that we all want to change the way "some people" keep and house our little fishy friends, and also to educate those LFS's that are selling these smaller tanks to the public.. 

Whilst I find it admirable that some of you have written letters to various stores trying to get them to change their ways, I'm afraid that much of what you have said will fall on deaf ears.. Even if one or two shops did stop selling these smaller betta tanks, then there are still going to be many out there that will sell them..

What we need is a solution that will elevate the stature of these little guys to that of larger pets such as cats and dogs..

One way would be to increase the cost of a betta to the point that they are no longer considered "expendable".. 

Another would be to pass a law as to the minimum requirements of fish, and how they are cared for, similar to what we have for dogs and cats..

Thoughts..


----------



## callistra

What pisses me off is that bettas and other fish are not given the same respect that cats, dogs and other mammals are. If a dog or a cat was treated the equivalency of some bettas, people would be slapped with more animal cruelty charges then they could keep count on.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Backlash said:


> -snip-
> Another would be to pass a law as to the minimum requirements of fish, and how they are cared for, similar to what we have for dogs and cats..
> 
> Thoughts..


I believe the UK is trying to do something like that. I remember reading about it on PFK. I think this article mentions it. 

I would love to see a law like that in the US. PETA opposes fishkeeping in general, so I doubt they would be much help. If I remember correctly the Humane Society of the US doesn't have fish in their logo; they have birds but no fish or reptiles. It's an uphill battle, and science isn't exactly helping. The jury is still out on whether or not fish feel pain. Some scientist say yes, other say no. 

I think in order for something to happen, the whole image of fish needs to change. I know PETA tried to improve the image of fish to help end overfishing (another major problem fish face even some of our aquarium fish) but calling them "Sea Kittens." I don't really think it worked. 

Personally, I would love to see a law preventing creutly to fish, but think practically: we can't even define the proper size tank for a betta here. Can you imagine the US govt trying to do it?

I don't think a law will every come about dealing with proper care for fish because it is so ill-defined. But I will continue to do my best to educate everyone who comes to me for help with fish about proper care. It's an uphill battle, but I have will and the knowledge and faith that what I'm doing is just.


----------



## registereduser

callistra said:


> What pisses me off is that bettas and other fish are not given the same respect that cats, dogs and other mammals are. If a dog or a cat was treated the equivalency of some bettas, people would be slapped with more animal cruelty charges then they could keep count on.


I highly doubt that.....dogs, cats and other mammals aren't as respected as you think. The really bad cases make it to the news and garner good PR for animal shelters but the daily mistreatment of the majority of pets goes unnoticed. :BIGweepy:


----------



## Bombalurina

Sometimes writing a letter or saying something to a petshop can help. For instance, I asked a shop to correct the temperature recommendations for bettas, and they did, happily. Sadly, some shops also pull out a load of rubbish about how their tiny tanks and lack of heat are certified by "experts" (I suspect they are marketing experts, rather than fish experts). 

Thankfully, one of my local shops has started selling a 9 litre betta kit with a heater, gentle filter and a lid. It's still not as big as I'd like, but it's so much better than those kits that treat fish as decorations, not living creatures.

One of the things that bothers me most is that they sell a 19.5 litre starter kit, which is nice, but if you are a member of the store you get two free COMETS with it. They don't seem to realise that they are giving people fish, that, under proper conditions, will grow more than a foot long and live for 20 years. If only you got two free guppies or something. I don't like guppies in less than 10 gallons (40 litres), but they'll do a lot better than the goldies. 

Sadly, Backlash, trying to get governments, whether local or national, to start off law reforms regarding animals is far more difficult and less effective than campaigning with local stores, for several reasons.
Firstly, most people don't like "nanny-state" laws that infringe on their autonomy to such a degree. 
Secondly, you've got to make the governments care. When they are legislating about wars, refugees, old age care, educational reforms etc, they aren't going to make time to make laws regarding what they see as "just a fish". Even societies like the RSPCA won't help fish because of bigger problems - the government sure won't. 
Thirdly, explaining these things to shops in terms of profit as well as animal cruelty can be effective - what's more effective is targeting the customers. 
Fourthly, if we don't have a big enough movement to affect shops, we certainly don't have a big enough movement to affect government. We'd just be written off as a loony, hippy fringe group. 

The only solution is educating people, one fish at a time.  At least it makes a difference to the life of that fish.


----------



## nel3

those tiny bowls with the decorative bases are very nice if they had a larger volume capacity. ive seen one in a vase 7 inches tall and 4 inches each side. it was just a vase but i had no chance to make her change it some something proper. she did feed it FD BW every day and water changes every 2-3 days. the bad part was the WC took 2 minutes total in cold tap water and no declorinator. all this was done by pouring the betta into a plugged bathroom sink, fish him out with a container. clean the vase and refill, pour betta back into sink catch with vase and put him back where he usually is where put. she even told me that he likes it. all i saw was a betta strugling to swin against a strong cold current 2 times within 2 minutes.


----------



## copperarabian

This is a horrible betta home(plus it comes with a nasty plant that will shred fins). The one thing it's good for is QT and treating ill fish. I bought one and it's been fantastic for them, plus if you tanks big enough you can let it float. to stay warm.


----------



## copperarabian




----------



## bettafishgirl

grrrr...this idiot....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGbnoDOSLKg


----------



## CHARLi3

I'll admit I was one of those ignorant people when I first purchased Charlie, who is now over a year old!

I bought one of those one gallon bowls when I got him, but I read more into it and got him a 5 gallon but when he didn't get along with the tetras or other fishes, he was demoted to his one gallon again until we got him his 3 gallon. It's circular with a tube down the center for the bubbler.

He lives with some snails in his 3 gallon that I HATE. It's SO hard to clean! Right now I'm trying to find him a newer tank, but walmart only has the one he has or the half moon one (which we have for our other male Betta, Sebastien). What I need is a GOOD, but not outrageously priced place to go to find Charlie a new home; his light only plays on red -.-


----------



## paris38

It is sad to think of bettas living in such small tanks.Some are barly bigger than the cups they come in!!!!!


----------



## Shiverdam

The pet stores near me sell betta "tanks" literally the size of soda cans.


----------



## isochronism

There is much ignorance in this world. Sad


----------



## NozzALa

The problem is that people think of bettas and honestly most fish as decoration for them and not actual creatures that need comfort and care like any other pet. I admit I looked at those awful 'betta tanks' at Walmart when I first got my betta, and ended up having him in a 1 gallon hex tank for a while. I read up on bettas and now he's in a 3 gallon tank. People just don't care or need to research this stuff.


----------



## Agent13

Dragonii said:


> wow, and I get ticked off about these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he can turn around in that.


Actually this made a great hospital tank that saved my ADF's life when she was suffering severe dropsy(very hard to cure ADF's from that!).. Completely well now and back to the 10 gallon.


----------



## Backlash

Gee, and I felt bad when I bought a heated and filtered 1.5 gallon to use as a quarantine / hospital tank...


----------



## ollief9

I hate it when people treat fish like disposable ornaments. I have never actually seen a Betta being kept in these sort of conditions but the mere fact that they sell these little death traps is really sad. 

However, I have to say, has anyone on here actually seen many people keeping fish in containers like the ones mentioned in other posts? I've never really seen anything under 2.5 gallons for sale in a fish store and I doubt many people buy these products.


----------



## EmptyYourMindBeFormless

ollief9 said:


> I hate it when people treat fish like disposable ornaments. I have never actually seen a Betta being kept in these sort of conditions but the mere fact that they sell these little death traps is really sad.
> 
> However, I have to say, has anyone on here actually seen many people keeping fish in containers like the ones mentioned in other posts? I've never really seen anything under 2.5 gallons for sale in a fish store and I doubt many people buy these products.


Sadly, I have seen more than a few people keep bettas (or goldfish) in "trendy" enclosures rather than safe, practical ones. Especially a few years back when I was an undergrad, these little 1/2 gallon or less torture chambers were very popular. The local chain pet store would get huge shipments of them and bettas almost every week it seemed. These critters are the world to us, but we are the minority and often times they are treated as "disposable" decor accessories. 

Also, while an independently owned LFS may know better than to sell these gimmicks for a quick buck, I see tons of them in every PETCO and PetSmart I go to. I see you live in England so maybe standards in general are higher there, but these little "tanks" have been a fixture of pet stores in the US for well over a decade. Even for the many years I was not a betta keeper, I would always browse the aquatics section and noticed the plethora of one gallon bowls, half gallon cubes, etc. for sale. If many people did not buy the products, they likely would not be on the floor year round. Shelf space is a valuable commodity in retail, and it wouldn't really benefit anyone to keep something there which doesn't sell. 

Speaking of pet stores, even those who want to do right by their animals often face an uphill battle due to the massive amount of misinformation out there about betta care. If a soccer mom wanted to buy a betta for their 7 year old and were told they'd need things like a heater, thermometer, a decent sized enclosure, potentially a filter, etc. they would likely see it as unnecessary upselling and ignore the advice. It's one thing for a dedicated owner of a LFS to deny a sale if the person is wholly unprepared, but for many employees, doing that could result in being fired.


----------



## pittipuppylove

Dragonii said:


> wow, and I get ticked off about these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he can turn around in that.


I wish they made these in a size that's actually suitable for a betta to live in... I'd personally get one if it was at least 2.5 gallons because the designs on the back are rather interesting. 

The ones that really irk me are the ones made by Lee's... They make a 24oz "tank" designed to be divided three ways, giving each fish 8oz of water. Sorry, but if you insist that keeping your fish in a container smaller than a can of pop is natural and healthy, you have some serious issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agent13

Backlash said:


> Gee, and I felt bad when I bought a heated and filtered 1.5 gallon to use as a quarantine / hospital tank...


It's different for African dwarf frogs then Bettas. They aren't good swimmers and Dropsy isn't really very treatable for them. Most meds will kill them. They need when suffering illness very short distance to the top to breath and it was heated. Her condition was so bad I was 1 day away from aspirating her but luckily that hospital tank with pristine water made her able to survive after 2 months of intense care. I actually have a 10 gallon and a 2.5 gallon hospital tank as well for any others who need it. 

Just sayin..these things can be used for something ..lol

And I'll add... My local Petco fish guy was worried when I bought that because it was soon after I bought my daughters Marble HM Betta. He actually asked what I was using it for making sure I had at least a better setup for the Betta. He then was relieved when he recalled several weeks before when I purchased the 4 gallon filtered tank. And the actually have a pamphlet right in front of the Betta cups telling customers the actual needs of a betta. Not the bs ones but more like here. A 2 gallon or more & told proper temps needed and next to them was a long isle of 2-6 gallon filtered tanks.


----------



## kathryn082

i found this on fishchannel.com do not copy it

Our hobby has grown from its simple roots into a high-tech pastime that is only limited by our imaginations. Although today’s hobby is enlightened and complex, some areas have remained attached to traditional practices. It is widely understood that goldfish were the backbone of this hobby, but with them came the goldfish bowl, and therein lies the problem.
Every year, around the world, thousands of these bowls are used to house goldfish that die of suffocation. This led us at “Timeline” to wonder where people got the idea that a goldfish can be happily maintained in a goldfish bowl. It would seem logical that this idea was handed down from the early days of the hobby, but it might surprise you to learn that the goldfish bowl, or globe, was never an accepted practice in the American aquarium literature. It is also interesting that like the goldfish bowl itself, the reason for such misinformation has not changed for at least 130 years. 
The Wrong Home
The idea of goldfish being a poor choice for a goldfish bowl may seem strange. First and foremost, goldfish are large animals that can attain an adult size that may be twice as large as the bowl itself. A comet goldfish (the kind often won at fairs or sold as live food in pet stores) can attain lengths of 10 inches, while an oranda can fill a large man’s palm easily.
In addition to their size, they are dirty animals that pollute their environment if it isn’t properly maintained. Yet, there are other concerns in regards to keeping one of these gentle giants in a bowl, such as the shape of the bowl itself. The oxygenation process takes place at the surface of the water. This is often misunderstood by beginning hobbyists. Many see air pumped into an aquarium and conclude this is how oxygen is dissolved in water, but it is not that simple.
The fine mist of bubbles are doing nothing more than pushing the under water to the surface where it comes in contact with the atmosphere, which oxidizes the water. In a bowl there is little surface area in relation to the volume of water contained, so the fish are quickly suffocated. In other words, the bowl’s very shape proves detrimental to the goldfish.
Another problem with the design of a bowl or globe is that the curve of the glass makes it hard to see the animal, and it also makes it hard for the animal to see its host. It is for this reason that the goldfish bowl was recently banned in Rome; the lawmakers stated that they believe the curve of the glass could make fish go blind.
Lastly, goldfish are long-lived animals. I have read books that say they can live up to 100 years, but I have seen no evidence of this. However, I have known more than one person who has kept them for as long as 30 years. For this reason it seems logical that if you are going to try to keep such an animal, care should be taken to provide it with the environment required to maintain it properly. 
Global History
What is interesting is that none of these facts are new to aquarium literature. They have been understood from the beginning of the hobby.
Although it is true that very early on in development of the modern aquarium hobby bowls were commonly used for everything from saltwater fish setups to goldfishkeeping, this practice was quickly replaced by good sense. By the time aquariumkeeping took hold in the United States, the general sentiment was against using bowls for keeping goldfish. In 1910, Hugo Mulertt said, “The old-fashioned fish globe is about the worst vessel that can be selected for the keeping of goldfish as pets; it will do well enough for a temporary display of the fish, but for permanent use it will not answer.” 
In a 1902 issue of Freshwater Aquaria, G. Bateman remarked, “Another receptacle for water and fish is the common glass globe, which has nothing whatever to recommend it, except perhaps to those who delight to hang their unfortunate captives suspended by a chain from the ceiling in front of the window; and of course an aquarium which is to be placed in this position — the worst possible — must, on account of its weight, be small; besides, if full, the surface of the water exposed to the air must be extremely limited.” 
The rectangular iron-rimmed aquarium was no accident, instead it was developed out of necessity because the common bowl killed fish.
The Hobby’s Insight
All of the hobby’s greatest names were in agreement on the subject. In 1908, Herman T. Wolf said this about the goldfish bowl, “Cruelty to fishes. All admirers of the aquarium should consider it a duty to direct attention to the pernicious practice of keeping fishes in small fish globes. Millions of goldfishes have been killed by slow torture in this regrettable precursor of the modern aquarium and by other unintentional cruelties.”
Time would not change this opinion either. Deep into the Great Depression era, the message was the same: “Globes and bowls are not suitable for fish! These vessels are undesirable for several reasons, perhaps the most important being the fact that the fish cannot be properly observed in a container of their shape. The curved glass sides distort vision so that the fish assume grotesque shapes and are usually out of line of vision. Another very important factor in the elimination of the globe is the limited water surface that comes in contact with the atmosphere,” said C. H. Peters in his Life and Love in The Aquarium, 1935.
You may begin to wonder how the goldfish bowl ever made it this far. Not everyone was against using a bowl to house goldfish. In fact, some spoke very strongly in favor for it.
Today, as then, there are people who profit from selling bowls for goldfish. One of the first books to be written for marketing via pet stores was Vincent Sanford’s tiny book entitled Aquaria. On page 43 you see a stark contrast to the experts’ opinions:
“We want to say a word right here in favor of the much abused round fish globes. It is difficult to find any book on this subject which does not condemn these globes, but the leading book on this subject now on the market is published by a manufacturer of square aquariums.
“The main objection to the fish globe is that the inhabitants are magnified and apparently distorted in shape when you look through the glass at them, especially in smaller sizes of fish globes, but thousands of people keep goldfish who cannot afford to have a square aquarium, or who think that the fish globes are more ornamental for the parlor than the square aquariums which take so much more room.”
Changing Attitudes
Why such a difference? It would seem it was because this book was to be marketed through the trade that profited from selling goldfish to be kept in bowls. Even the way the fish bowls were, and still are, marketed pushes the idea that a goldfish is fine in a bowl. I have used the phrase “goldfish bowl” through this entire article just to make a point.
For some reason we have been programmed to connect the goldfish and the bowl. Is this all because of greedy marketers who want to make a profit? In a word, no! I believe this perception runs much deeper. Popular culture has glorified the goldfish bowl, and a picture is worth a thousand words.
Goldfish don’t fare well in bowls and never will. Remember that within history’s archives there is a line drawn, and it is there that we will meet again when “Timeline” investigates

betta fish should NOT be in bowls 

sorry this talks so much about gold fish


----------



## ollief9

> I see you live in England so maybe standards in general are higher there


Hmm.. well, I don't really see those horrible soda can-sized plastic things but biorbs are very popular here and I see lots of people keeping wholly unsuitable fish in them.. I've seen goldfish in the 3 gallon model WITH a betta. (This was in a restaurant so I couldn't really say anything).

I think maybe Betta standards are higher here because they just aren't as common. Many pet stores simply don't sell them and most dedicated fish stores only have a maximum of 5 or so. I've actually had a couple of blank looks from pet store employees when I asked if they had any Bettas. I think goldfish abuse is worse here; people often buy horrible 3 gallon 'starter kits' and throw 3 or 4 goldfish in them. Is goldfish abuse big in America or is it mainly bettas?


----------



## whiskandbowl

In reference to the poster above who asked


> "However, I have to say, has anyone on here actually seen many people keeping fish in containers like the ones mentioned in other posts? I've never really seen anything under 2.5 gallons for sale in a fish store and I doubt many people buy these products."


I work in a pet store. The biggest size we sell of something marketed specifically for bettas is a 1 gallon MiniBow. Everything else is 0.8 gallons, 0.5 gallons or smaller (I hate those Betta Keepers the size of soda cans!)
I try to steer people towards proper 5 gallon tanks or even Kritter Keepers. Sometimes it works. Usually it doesn't. 
The majority of people buy the ridiculous 0.5g or 1qt bowls.
We get a lot of people wanting a cheap pet for their kid so they get a bowl and a 25 cent feeder goldfish, or sometimes a betta....I would say about 95% of people are amazed when I say that the goldfish they are buying needs at LEAST 20 gallons for ONE. That and convincing them to buy a heater for their betta...tropical fish means squat around here.
Common sense and proper research is not prevalent in my area.

Now the new thing are dwarf frog "ecosystems" which are barely 0.5 gallons. The gravel supposedly has "live bacteria" which consumes ammonia. The directions that come with it say to use a turkey baster to remove waste and change the water once every 3 months! The local bank here has a bunch of them and also those horrid betta blocks. The lady told me she changes the water once a month *headdesk*


----------



## JellOh

And you thought the divided one was bad


----------



## dragonx47

ollief9 said:


> Hmm.. well, I don't really see those horrible soda can-sized plastic things but biorbs are very popular here and I see lots of people keeping wholly unsuitable fish in them.. I've seen goldfish in the 3 gallon model WITH a betta. (This was in a restaurant so I couldn't really say anything).
> 
> I think maybe Betta standards are higher here because they just aren't as common. Many pet stores simply don't sell them and most dedicated fish stores only have a maximum of 5 or so. I've actually had a couple of blank looks from pet store employees when I asked if they had any Bettas. I think goldfish abuse is worse here; people often buy horrible 3 gallon 'starter kits' and throw 3 or 4 goldfish in them. Is goldfish abuse big in America or is it mainly bettas?


Goldfish abuse is pretty common here(USA), and I myself participated in it, after a pet store employee told me I could keep 4 comet gold fish in a 5 gallon tank (smh). I now know better. However, betta abuse is probably much more common simply because most people believe that tiny bowls are similar to their natural habitat.


----------



## ryancalif

> However, betta abuse is probably much more common simply because most people believe that tiny bowls are similar to their natural habitat.


I think more often than not, people just buy them on impulse, without knowing much or anything about them. They're right there, all jarred up, cute, and inexpensive.


----------



## Mashiro

Ugh, that last one is horrible....


----------



## Kithy

The only reason I'd ever have one of those is for taking fancy pictures...

And even then I prefer sneaking candid shots of my fish in their silk plants and stuff.

Some people... smh.


----------



## EmptyYourMindBeFormless

ollief9 said:


> Hmm.. well, I don't really see those horrible soda can-sized plastic things but biorbs are very popular here and I see lots of people keeping wholly unsuitable fish in them.. I've seen goldfish in the 3 gallon model WITH a betta. (This was in a restaurant so I couldn't really say anything).
> 
> I think maybe Betta standards are higher here because they just aren't as common. Many pet stores simply don't sell them and most dedicated fish stores only have a maximum of 5 or so. I've actually had a couple of blank looks from pet store employees when I asked if they had any Bettas. I think goldfish abuse is worse here; people often buy horrible 3 gallon 'starter kits' and throw 3 or 4 goldfish in them. Is goldfish abuse big in America or is it mainly bettas?


Goldfish abuse and neglect is certainly prevalent here, and has been around for decades. The saddest part of it is that the abuse isn't intentional, and a lot of good-hearted folks lose their pets due to being given bad advice. Hell, I've even seen some product manufacturers who have photoshopped multiple goldfish onto the packaging of small tanks. 

And that is actually very cool to hear that the pet stores where you live take better care of the bettas.


----------



## Backlash

Agent13 said:


> It's different for African dwarf frogs then Bettas. They aren't good swimmers and Dropsy isn't really very treatable for them. Most meds will kill them. They need when suffering illness very short distance to the top to breath and it was heated. Her condition was so bad I was 1 day away from aspirating her but luckily that hospital tank with pristine water made her able to survive after 2 months of intense care. I actually have a 10 gallon and a 2.5 gallon hospital tank as well for any others who need it.
> 
> Just sayin..these things can be used for something ..lol
> 
> And I'll add... My local Petco fish guy was worried when I bought that because it was soon after I bought my daughters Marble HM Betta. He actually asked what I was using it for making sure I had at least a better setup for the Betta. He then was relieved when he recalled several weeks before when I purchased the 4 gallon filtered tank. And the actually have a pamphlet right in front of the Betta cups telling customers the actual needs of a betta. Not the bs ones but more like here. A 2 gallon or more & told proper temps needed and next to them was a long isle of 2-6 gallon filtered tanks.


Sorry I wasnt having a go at you with my comment regarding my 1.5 gallon QT/Hospital tank that I bought.. I agree, smaller tanks do have a place in this hobby, and that is as temporary homes when you want to QT a new or sick fish.. 

I am just not used to keeping small tanks.. My smallest tanks are approx 16 gallons (standard 2 footer in Australia) that have a divider giving each fish approx 8 gallons each.. 

Cheers..


----------



## ollief9

> And that is actually very cool to hear that the pet stores where you live take better care of the bettas.


I'm not so sure, I've seen Bettas being kept in pint glasses at stores before *shudder*. You never see them in cups here but they're often kept in those 'betta barracks' things, like this:


----------



## Backlash

Both my LFS and LPS keep their Betta's in one of these "Betta barracks" (as you call them), and I dont really see a problem with it.. It has a spill tank with a heater and filter underneath it, and stands approx 3ft x 3ft and about 4ft tall.. It is not meant to be their permanent home, just a temporary one until they are sold..

A VT Betta at my LFS/LPS costs about $10-$12 AUD.. If these stores were to house these Bettas in 2.5 gallon tanks, then I would expect to pay 2-3 times that due to the excess space that it would take up in the store alone.. Add to that the cost to build it, the additional maintenance costs, and running costs, etc etc and it would make the cost of a Betta unaffordable..

If a hobbyist (not a breeder) a hobbyist was to buy one of these "Betta barracks" to hold his/her fish in on a permanent basis, then they want beating with a big stick... lol..

Mark..


----------



## KKCOTNER

http://http://www.petfooddirect.com...utm_source=amazon&utm_medium=cse&Extcid=CSEAZ

I don't know if anyone has seen this one yet....but seriously this has to be the worst ever!!! I mean really!!!


----------



## KKCOTNER

Following my previous post ...i read on about Teddy the Tank Dog....and it just gets worse......Save yourselves.....I think we need to boycott that company!!! Now that I want to go throwup.....That is just horrendous! Ok...


----------



## ollief9

The betta barracks seem fine to me anyway, much better than cups.


----------



## pittipuppylove

Only issue I can see with the betta barracks in a retail situation is that while it's able to keep the water clean and heated more easily, it's also much easier to spread illness - if you see one fish that's sick in the system, you can probably bet that the others have atleast been exposed to it as well.


----------



## amzingaly

Not sure if anyone posted this one yet but this one makes me sick. it costs 40$.. for 40$ you could get a pretty decent tank setup smh.


----------



## Shiverdam

What the heck? Not only is that awful but it's also just _weird_.

EDIT
I watched an instructional Video on how to set that thing up and _look at this._



> "Thank you for posting your concerns. Teddy﻿ Tank is a very safe and appropriate environment for﻿ a Betta fish. Speaking from personal experience, we have had a Betta Fish in a Teddy Tank for the last two years and the fish is swimming around very happily. We would not invent any product that could be dangerous or harmful to any animal. Our company goals are to provide a fun and interactive product for children to be engaged with, while still ensuring that it is safe for the fish as well."


So clearly other people know that this is a ridiculous product and have voices their concerns. But to go so far as saying that it teaches _responsibility_?! They've turned a live animal into a TOY. Real responsibility would be giving that fish everything it NEEDS.



> "Teddy Tank teaches kids responsibility, which is vital to their development. We recommend adult supervision when caring for any pet. Teddy Tank is a 1-gallon fish bowl, which is the same size fish tank sold in many pet stores. Please visit popular pet stores and websites and you﻿ will see Betta Fish Kits that are one quart, 1/2 gallon and up. We appreciate your concerns and we will﻿ continue to make sure kids and adults understand that live animals need to be treated with love and care."


And here they justify their product by saying "oh, there are smaller tanks out there!" Wow. Just wow.


----------



## ollief9

> So clearly other people know that this is a ridiculous product and have voices their concerns. But to go so far as saying that it teaches responsibility?! They've turned a live animal into a TOY. Real responsibility would be giving that fish everything it NEEDS.


This!



> Only issue I can see with the betta barracks in a retail situation is that while it's able to keep the water clean and heated more easily, it's also much easier to spread illness - if you see one fish that's sick in the system, you can probably bet that the others have atleast been exposed to it as well.


This is also the case in most other general fish retail setups as well.. usually all the tropical fish in a store are hooked to one filtration system so disease can be spread just as easily.


----------



## SamJustice

That is pretty sad.

I have no problem with the barracks, I've seen several breeders that use them. And it's filtered, heated, cleaned regularly. There's nothing wrong with that, nothing wrong with say a half gallon, but definitely no smaller, so long as the water is changed enough and regularly.

And what kills me, is some of those little teeny death trap tanks look so darned awesome. then you realize how small they are, and it's depressing. I'd love to see some of the cooler ones in larger sizes. Like, my lFS has this absolutely adorable one, but it's like a liter, and that's horridly depressing. Would kill for it to be bigger.


----------



## ryancalif

Shiverdam said:


> What the heck? Not only is that awful but it's also just _weird_.
> 
> EDIT
> I watched an instructional Video on how to set that thing up and _look at this._
> 
> 
> So clearly other people know that this is a ridiculous product and have voices their concerns. But to go so far as saying that it teaches _responsibility_?! They've turned a live animal into a TOY. Real responsibility would be giving that fish everything it NEEDS.
> 
> 
> And here they justify their product by saying "oh, there are smaller tanks out there!" Wow. Just wow.


Yeah but really, if you think about it, every single one of us who owns a pet is, in essence, 'enslaving' that pet. We're kidnapping them from their natural environment and playing god with them. It doesn't matter if the living creature is in a teddy bear stomach or a 5 gallon tank... it's still not that animal's natural environment.

So really, I think this thread is silly since its just a slightly more extreme version of what already exists.


----------



## wish4coner

I was looking in the betta aisle at PETSMART and in PETCO and amazed that some would even sell these things, being "pet's come first" slogan stores. Some were so tiny, I wouldn't put a baby fry in there, let alone a fish of any sort!
I admit that, I have glass "vases" for my bettas. Each is 2-3 gallons (3 are 3 gallon, one is 2.5 as, the other one was out). Each has a heater, some plants and plenty of space for swimming. They are wide and tall so, the betta has plenty of room, is warm (I use old butter containers as the lids, to keep heat in), and I syphon every day, do water changes every 2 days and add prime, as well as IAL to each.

I also stepped up when a young girl was buying a betta at Petsmart. The betta, of course is in this tiny cup, and just use the water in the cup, and add "tap water" to the rest. The girl asked what to put the betta in and, the woman said, "oh, you can put him in a glass for now. I was livid. I went over to the girl, introduced myself and offered advice. She ended up leaving there with a 3 gallon bowl, a live plant, prime and I gave her sites where she could get IAL for cheap. When I told her how to care for it, she picked up a siphon as well, and the pellets that were better (omega one, I think) instead of the little thing of generic flakes the woman told her to buy. I explained how much to feed, and the girl ended up leaving more responsible, I think. If she had done as the employee said, the betta would probably been dead that night.
Let's not even go there with the TEDDY BEAR betta bowl!!! UGH!

Okay, vent and soap box over..lol


----------



## Shiverdam

ryancalif said:


> Yeah but really, if you think about it, every single one of us who owns a pet is, in essence, 'enslaving' that pet. We're kidnapping them from their natural environment and playing god with them. It doesn't matter if the living creature is in a teddy bear stomach or a 5 gallon tank... it's still not that animal's natural environment.
> 
> So really, I think this thread is silly since its just a slightly more extreme version of what already exists.


That doesn't matter. We have the animals now and the least we can do is give them a suitable home that closely mimics that of their natural habitat. Betta fish have been bred for years to show the long and flamboyant fins that they have now as opposed to what wild Bettas have.
I don't think "enslaving" is the right word. I don't remember sending my Betta out to fetch my groceries.


----------



## Graceful

animallover said:


> These are horrible for the poor fish. I was even telling my daughter earlier that I feel bad about our community tank (29 gallon) being too small for whats in there! Any fish or animal in nature would not stay in these tiny places! Here's a couple bad ones I found if you don't mind me adding! At least the full hanging bowl is better then the wall one.:roll: I personally prefer 5- 10 gallons.



:-( I knew I'd see my first betta's tank in here eventually. I had the hanging one of the right. Very beautiful, but very, very small.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I feel horrible for the bettas that have to live in tanks like these. In our hallway at school, there are three bettas. One is in a 1/2 gallon tank and on Wednesday I couldn't even see the fish. One is less than 1/4 gallon. One is 1 gallon and the betta gets good food and appropriate water changes. Can you guess which one is in my classroom? The worst tanks by far IMO are the fancy ones with the sea horse and chariot designs. If you are willing to spend 45 dollars on those kinds of tanks, then get one that is more than 1/2 gallon! These just make me sick:











They are 1/2 gallons and they are in the "Indulge, Pamper, and Spoil Your Pet" section. HOW IS THAT PAMPERING?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Blue Fish

ryancalif said:


> Yeah but really, if you think about it, every single one of us who owns a pet is, in essence, 'enslaving' that pet. We're kidnapping them from their natural environment and playing god with them. It doesn't matter if the living creature is in a teddy bear stomach or a 5 gallon tank... it's still not that animal's natural environment.
> 
> So really, I think this thread is silly since its just a slightly more extreme version of what already exists.


 
Okay, I do have a response to this one. (And I do not intend to start an argument or a war on this. In the spirit of adult and friendly discussion which I feel sure this post was made in, I respond in kind.)  

For one, what we have are not wild bettas. The betta splendens that we all own are nothing like the wild bettas that live outdoors, and ours would never be able to survive outside an aquarium. The same goes for modern-day dogs, horses, cats, what-have-you. 
(And actually on the point of dogs, dogs *chose* to live with humans. They are the ONLY animals who did so, but wolves actually came to *us*...not the other way around. This is part of the historical record and has been proven time and again by anthropologists.)

Second, by the very act of ownership, we are RESPONSIBLE to provide the best home to bettas, and any other animals, we own. It is *clearly* irresponsible to put a living creature into an environment that provides no stimulation, no sense of security, which will inevitably become dirty and foul, which will foster disease, which will result in unhealthy living conditions and end in death or severe unhappiness. By providing these simple things for an animal, then we have met the requirements for responsibility, and the creatures in our care are happy and comfortable. 

Furthermore, these pets have never known "freedom" and can only experience what we provide them with. It is not as if we are imprisioning them after they have known a life outside of an aquarium...we are only providing them with what they have known and are happy with, or, many times, something better. I know that my petstore betta-mill rescue bettas have never known the joys of live plants, 10 gallons to swim in, other bettas which they are safely allowed to interact with, not to mention quality food and care. My bettas currently have the best possible life, and I would definitely bet the best living conditions they have ever known. I very much doubt they would trade their clean, safe, cycled tanks for a life of fear and inevitable death in a "wild" environment they are not genetically capable of dealing with. 

Furthermore, I disagree with the opinion that properly set up aquariums are just "less extreme versions" of what is being posted here. In the same way that we understand it to be wrong to keep a dog locked in a bathroom for their entire life, we should also be fully capable of understanding that locking a fish in an equivalent container is also wrong! My dogs have free reign of a 2500 sq ft home, an acre of fenced in yard, they receive walks of an hour or more daily, and frequent trips to go hiking, to parks, to other neighborhoods, etc. There is no comparison between the "extreme" home of a puppy mill dog living in a wire crate to what my dogs experience on a daily basis. The same goes for my bettas. My boys who live in cycled, heavily covered, heated, 10g tanks are not comparable to the fish living in the circle bowl of doom pictured here a few times.


----------



## ryancalif

> Okay, I do have a response to this one. (And I do not intend to start an argument or a war on this. In the spirit of adult and friendly discussion which I feel sure this post was made in, I respond in kind.)
> 
> For one, what we have are not wild bettas. The betta splendens that we all own are nothing like the wild bettas that live outdoors, and ours would never be able to survive outside an aquarium. The same goes for modern-day dogs, horses, cats, what-have-you.
> (And actually on the point of dogs, dogs *chose* to live with humans. They are the ONLY animals who did so, but wolves actually came to *us*...not the other way around. This is part of the historical record and has been proven time and again by anthropologists.)
> 
> Second, by the very act of ownership, we are RESPONSIBLE to provide the best home to bettas, and any other animals, we own. It is *clearly* irresponsible to put a living creature into an environment that provides no stimulation, no sense of security, which will inevitably become dirty and foul, which will foster disease, which will result in unhealthy living conditions and end in death or severe unhappiness. By providing these simple things for an animal, then we have met the requirements for responsibility, and the creatures in our care are happy and comfortable.
> 
> Furthermore, these pets have never known "freedom" and can only experience what we provide them with. It is not as if we are imprisioning them after they have known a life outside of an aquarium...we are only providing them with what they have known and are happy with, or, many times, something better. I know that my petstore betta-mill rescue bettas have never known the joys of live plants, 10 gallons to swim in, other bettas which they are safely allowed to interact with, not to mention quality food and care. My bettas currently have the best possible life, and I would definitely bet the best living conditions they have ever known. I very much doubt they would trade their clean, safe, cycled tanks for a life of fear and inevitable death in a "wild" environment they are not genetically capable of dealing with.
> 
> Furthermore, I disagree with the opinion that properly set up aquariums are just "less extreme versions" of what is being posted here. In the same way that we understand it to be wrong to keep a dog locked in a bathroom for their entire life, we should also be fully capable of understanding that locking a fish in an equivalent container is also wrong! My dogs have free reign of a 2500 sq ft home, an acre of fenced in yard, they receive walks of an hour or more daily, and frequent trips to go hiking, to parks, to other neighborhoods, etc. There is no comparison between the "extreme" home of a puppy mill dog living in a wire crate to what my dogs experience on a daily basis. The same goes for my bettas. My boys who live in cycled, heavily covered, heated, 10g tanks are not comparable to the fish living in the circle bowl of doom pictured here a few times.


Wild or not, they're still living creatures. And we're still taking these fish away of their natural homes (I would imagine against their will) and forcing them to live where they might not want to live. It's no different than being kidnapped by a really nice kidnapper, that just happens to feed you well and clean the room you're forced to stay in. 

Look, I'm a proud fish owner, the same as the next guy here... And I'm definitely not some left wing hippie activist either, lol. I'm just bringing up a counter viewpoint to balance this thread out a little. It's good old wholesome debate


----------



## Shiverdam

ryancalif said:


> Wild or not, they're still living creatures. And we're still taking these fish away of their natural homes (I would imagine against their will) and forcing them to live where they might not want to live. It's no different than being kidnapped by a really nice kidnapper, that just happens to feed you well and clean the room you're forced to stay in.
> 
> Look, I'm a proud fish owner, the same as the next guy here... And I'm definitely not some left wing hippie activist either, lol. I'm just bringing up a counter viewpoint to balance this thread out a little. It's good old wholesome debate


The thing is, Betta Splendens is NOT a wild type Betta. You will never find a Delta Tail or HM in the wild. Their fins would be impractical in the wild. They were bred to be captive animals, just like any domesticated dog or cat. We are not "forcing" them to live in tanks. It's the life that this particular species has always lived. Releasing them into the wild would be cruelty.


----------



## whiskandbowl

Shiverdam said:


> The thing is, Betta Splendens is NOT a wild type Betta. You will never find a Delta Tail or HM in the wild. Their fins would be impractical in the wild. They were bred to be captive animals, just like any domesticated dog or cat. We are not "forcing" them to live in tanks. It's the life that this particular species has always lived. Releasing them into the wild would be cruelty.



I have to agree with Shiver...most (most, not all) of the animals commonly kept as pets have been so long domesticated that it would be cruel to release them into the wild. 
I can't imagine any of my ferrets being able to hunt for themselves...they would die in merely days.


----------



## SamJustice

whiskandbowl said:


> I have to agree with Shiver...most (most, not all) of the animals commonly kept as pets have been so long domesticated that it would be cruel to release them into the wild.
> I can't imagine any of my ferrets being able to hunt for themselves...they would die in merely days.


Heck, I can't get rid of my cat for nothing (kidding, he's just exasperating sometimes). He'll get out and come back all "MEOWMEOWMEOWMEOWMEOW" till we let him in and he's cold and shaking and heads straight for the food bowl. Natural predator? Maybe. Too domesticated to just toss out on his butt. lol
And seeing as betta splendens were bred in captivity, there's no way to recreate a "natural" habitat, they've never been in nature. We can give them habitats mimicking their cousin fish, but never their own.
But recreating nature doesn't matter. All that needs to be done is to give them their needs (Shelter, food, enough water, so on so forth). A betta could do well in a small jar, whereas another would not. But if kept in something small, water must be changed accordingly. Now, don't take this the wrong way, I'd never tell someone to keep their betta in a cup, or anything under like 2 gallons. But that's how I am. It possible and plausible, not necessarily cruel so long as it's done right, but I'd never do, nor would I tell another to do it.
But yes, point of rambling, there is not technically a natural habitat for betta splendens, we kinda just make that bit up all on our own, seeing as they are not, nor ever were, a wild subspecies. xD


----------



## crowntaillove3

Said like a boss, SamJustice. Said like a boss.


----------



## KohakuRiver

I have to say I was guilty of crimes against betas when I first got mine. I had him in a vase with a moss ball that was torn and flattened to cover the bottom. I still have the setup, but it is strictly home to my bamboo now. He was not full size, so it was alright for the three days he was in there. He now has a 2.5 gallon while I set up and divide my 5 gallon. At that point I will move my baby girl from her one gallon hospital/ quarantine tank to his old 2.5 for the summer, then I'm thinking of starting a sorority in my 30 gallon.

As for horrible tanks, this one was on "Does it work" (A news segment testing advertised products) It was given the Go-ahead, and it's not small, but it needs more surface area for the water to aerate.









Here is a link to the video of their testing of it.


----------



## Shiverdam

KohakuRiver said:


> Here is a link to the video of their testing of it.


But... What's the point? Why would you _want_ to put a fish inside of a clock? It's completely blank inside, no room for plants of gravel because if would obstruct the view. That plus the arms could tear the fins.
As well, in the video the woman says "bay-ta" rather than the proper pronunciation, "Beh-ta," and even goes as far to say that they're "easy to care for."
Sure they are, if you don't know how to do it. There really is no such thing as an animal that is easy to care for. Every creature has basic and complex needs that have to be met in order to be considered humane.

EDIT:


crowntaillove3 said:


> These just make me sick:
> 
> 
> View attachment 113250
> 
> 
> 
> They are 1/2 gallons and they are in the "Indulge, Pamper, and Spoil Your Pet" section. HOW IS THAT PAMPERING?!?!?!?!?!


To address this, I know it's not ideal for a Betta. However, my boyfriend kept one of his fish in it because when we started out, we didn't really know better. Upon moving him to a larger enclosure, said fish became lethargic and didn't eat. Moving him back to this tank perked him right up. He's also accompanied by a live plant, anchored into the trough in the center. As long as it's well maintained, a half gallon can be suitable for a fish (if it prefers it). Even fish have preferences.


----------



## SamJustice

crowntaillove3 said:


> Said like a boss, SamJustice. Said like a boss.


Why thank you. xD



Shiverdam said:


> To address this, I know it's not ideal for a Betta. However, my boyfriend kept one of his fish in it because when we started out, we didn't really know better. Upon moving him to a larger enclosure, said fish became lethargic and didn't eat. Moving him back to this tank perked him right up. He's also accompanied by a live plant, anchored into the trough in the center. As long as it's well maintained, a half gallon can be suitable for a fish (if it prefers it). Even fish have preferences.


Yep. They do. Raph hates the 3 gal he's in while the 10 gal cycles. He also hates not being able to see another betta. But since my late betta Rev passed, he hasn't had a tank mate buddy of a betta. And he won't when he's back in the newly undivided ten. He will have some other sort of mate though, haven't decided what.
I do have another betta, but he is an extreme tail biter when he see another betta for longer than like 2 minutes, and he's all kinds of perky in the 3 gal thats identical to Raph. The only part Raph likes of the three gal is the filter outlet, which he jumps in and plays in. xD


----------



## Wildbetta

SamJustice said:


> And seeing as betta splendens were bred in captivity, there's no way to recreate a "natural" habitat, they've never been in nature. We can give them habitats mimicking their cousin fish, but never their own.
> But recreating nature doesn't matter. All that needs to be done is to give them their needs (Shelter, food, enough water, so on so forth). A betta could do well in a small jar, whereas another would not. But if kept in something small, water must be changed accordingly. Now, don't take this the wrong way, I'd never tell someone to keep their betta in a cup, or anything under like 2 gallons. But that's how I am. It possible and plausible, not necessarily cruel so long as it's done right, but I'd never do, nor would I tell another to do it.
> But yes, point of rambling, there is not technically a natural habitat for betta splendens, we kinda just make that bit up all on our own, seeing as they are not, nor ever were, a wild subspecies. xD



There is a wild betta splendens and is the original species that the fancy versions we have today come from. Now in saying that, the betta splendens that we know in the hobby with all the fancy big tails and colors would not survive out in the wild anymore than a teacup yorkie dog could.


----------



## Shiverdam

I was at a pet store the other day and saw a couple buying a betta. I was keeping a (probably creepy) close eye on them and was ready to jump in in case they chose a tiny bowl. Thankfully they chose a 2.5 gallon kit. It was a nice change to see.


----------



## bettabetter

My dad went on a trip a few days ago and I told him to buy me new food for my betta... so at the pet store the guy tried to sell him this!!!








It's about a 0.5 galleon betta desk organizer... it makes me sick... also this one:


----------



## LostxinthexMusic

I agree that most of these are absolutely horrid, however, my betta is one that prefers a smaller tank. He's in the 1-gallon hex tank that I bought when I got him, I moved him to a 10-gallon about a month later, and he didn't like it at all. I had a few plants and a little log in there for him to hide in, and he just didn't want any part of it; he just hung out in a corner. I put him back in the 1 gallon, and he's been quite happy ever since. I change the water every 2 days or so, he's filtered (very low flow) and heated, and he's fed according to everyone's recommendations here. Smaller tanks (Anything less than 1 gallon and I'd say that's too small) aren't necessarily bad as long as they are maintained well.

I'm a college student and anything much bigger than what I have is impractical bordering on intrusive. I only have so much flat space in my dorm room, and I really couldn't have anything much bigger. While I had the 10-gal, it was just in the way. I love my betta, and I want him to be as happy and healthy as possible, and the 1-gal is a good setup for him.


----------



## Bombalurina

Whilst it's great that he loves his one gallon, I suspect the ten gallon was stressing him out due to a lack of cover rather than being large in and of itself. Remember that in the wild, bettas live in densely vegitated areas, and some of them guard just a small part of a huge area, such as in a rice paddy, so large space isn't an issue. It's large, bare space. I know you said that you had a few plants and a log, but I suspect that is was still (for a betta) very bare.


----------



## LostxinthexMusic

Well, he seems much more content in his 1-gallon. He's not a very aggressive fish, anyway (he won't flare at anything!), and as long as he's happy, I'd rather keep him in something that's convenient for me to move to/from and keep at school. I maintain his tank according to everyone's suggestions here, and most pepple here say 1 gallon is fine, as long as you keep it up.


----------



## Kalari32

For a school project my teacher told us to get a betta fish so we would make this floral design. I knew immediately this wasn't fit for betas. After she explained the project that we would be doing in class, I asked her if she has water conditioner... She was what's that? So I brought some bottles the next day to at least try to keep everyone's betas alive. The night before we did the project, I got my five gallon tank ready, so my betta wouldn't have to live in such a small environment. The next day at class, people were just throwing in their fish without even getting the temp matched! By the end of the day at least 20 betas died. I was so upset, and couldn't believe my teacher would allow this. She even said the betas wouldn't have to be fed!


----------



## Shiverdam

That's horrible, Kalari32. I would have refused to participate and happily taken a 0.


----------



## LostxinthexMusic

Those vases are awful. People think just because they pick at the roots out of starvation, they don't need to be fed. You don't think homeless people don't need a good meal because they pick food out of dumpsters!


----------



## NozzALa

At my local Walmart they have the Bettas set up below a shelf of those really small 'betta tanks' I looked closer at the 1/2 gallon and read 'With bonus divider for two betta display.'

.25 gallons per fish? Scumbags.


----------



## wish4coner

I was at petsmart the other day, just picking up various plants and another 10 gallon set up that was on sale--I use it for my grow out tank--for now (until I get the 55 to move my cichlids in--the'll get the 30). Anway, while I was looking at things, I went over to try and find some driftwood, so I could do a moss project over it. I was stunned--not only would they tear the fins off of the bettas but, they had so many dangerous areas that a betta could get caught. Needless to say, they can keep their driftwood.
I then go to the decoration aisle as, I was looking for plant anchors. They had these small logs that the betta can swim through. As I ran my finger through it, my skin broke. It was so rough inside that, it would do serious damage to the fish itself. Every one, no matter what the size, had sharp edges on the inside.
I learned the hard way about decorations and now, I point them out to the staff working. One guy breeds..Black Orchids? Anyway, he felt the inside, took them off the shelf and said he would talk to his manager. I was happy about that but, he said, in a low whisper, "People want these so, they will put them back on the shelf". I told him about the "small betta castle" I had gotten that had a large opening at the bottom. What I didn't notice was the small hole at the top, because it was a dark color. One of my females tried to get through it and it choked her. Hard lesson learned, and I felt horrible but, now, I ensure all decorations are safe. I am sticking with plants and, anything with holes or crevices is now filled with moss, so I don't deal with this again. My decorations are now terra cotta pots, where I fill the drain hole with moss--and put them sideways, with substrate coming out and a plant in it. This way, they can go in, and come out easily and the plant is right there too.
Sorry for the long rant but, really...I always thought petsmart and petco were reputable, because of their rescues. But, they don't seem to care about the bettas. The ones in cups are nasty and I am always pointing out the ones that are sickly, or that are living in their own waste. Sometimes I get them taken out..sometimes, they just look at me funny.
UGH!
(PS--only glass 3 gallon decorative bowls
for me, and 5 gallon tanks. I heat, filter and do a daily siphon on all. I only feed live or frozen foods and I make sure to interact with everyone, every day. IAL and some nice comfy places to for them rest, they are happy. If done right, you can do a nice planted bowl and have a nice home for the betta as well. It's all about caring for your pet).

Rant over


----------



## LostxinthexMusic

That's why people rescue bettas from Petsmart and Petco.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I use one gallons as quarantine when need be. Actually, the bowl I got is a 1.5 gallon that I used for Titan as a quarantine. Even then I had a heater in there. That is my main concern... Heating. As a breeder, I used jars for each fry... I would have preferred barracks, because it would keep it cleaner via a larger tank... I had an idea of making large barracks for a long tank for breeders... Which would not only keep their water clean and warm, but there would also be circulation from the tank's filter. But, that's just me.

Also please PLEASE remember people... You tell someone how ignorant, naive and stupid they are... Do you really think they will listen to you? I got someone to have a bettafish in the silly "1.7 gallon goldfish starter kit" with a heater... Instead of getting another goldfish for his little girl. I had to explain she probably does not like seeing her fishies die, and that goldfish are so messy they basically kill themselves in anything smaller than a 20 or 30 for a young one... But because I did not tell him how ignorant he was, or what a bad person he was, like so many before me... He listened. He got her a blue and red veiltail, and the fish is doing great!

It is all in how you approach the subject. You COULD boycott every single store that sells a bowl. But in that case you really aught to be looking for a fish store that does not sell bowls, or get second hand tanks, AND you may end up getting fish only from breeders... Sadly there aren't always options. You really want a fish you will still support all those "bad stores".

For rescuing... If you are buying the fish, you are not rescuing. Well, I guess you kinda are... Saving a fish from dying slowly from ammonia. However, you are still supporting the very store you grumble about... I got my rescues for free. Because the local store, knew he would not sell them the way they were.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I am just lucky and I don't need a heater for my tanks. My room is on the top floor, and my betta tanks stay at about 78. Yet, my other tanks stay at about 75, so they are all where they are supposed to be! I guess I just got lucky, but you could just keep the room that the fish are in at about 78, if you would be willing to do so.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I had a heated room just for fish before. It worked nicely... Except 5+ gallons still needed heaters, since all my fish are kept between 78 and 80...


----------



## wish4coner

I certainly don't approach anyone, saying they are stupid. Adverts and commercializing these fish is what has these ideas coming to those that buy the fish. Also, they see this fish kept in a small cup, and then have a clerk tell them that, that is nutrients and they can stay in there or they can put them in a goldfish bowls. When I hear this, I introduce myself and tell them I raise and breed bettas, and start by just offering advice. I have yet to have someone get upset when I do so.
I also have gotten to be on a first name basis with the manager of the fish dept. She and i discuss things and I have noticed that, they are now cleaning the cups the bettas are in, as well as checking on them quite a bit. I went in to get a tank the other day and, they had the most healthy looking bettas around. 
I also helped a young couple, as they were picking up a betta, after a clerk told them that the betta could be kept in the cup as, "it had vital nutrients" in it. They picked up a small, pretty bowl (about .5 gallon) to go with it and flakes. I ended up talking to them, explained that I am a betta owner and breeder, and they put the bowl down, got a 5 gallon tank, filter, heater and better food, as well as stress coat (the clerk told them to just add tap water to the cup). 

I think the more we educate, the better chance we have of helping others understand more about the breed and these beloved fish.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Education is key! That is really the only reason that MOST bettas are suffering; people who are devoted owners who are willing to get a 5 gallon tank who don't know any better are sticking bettas in 1/2 gallon tanks.


----------



## Sena Hansler

What about me? I am using a 2.5 gallon... Don't "need" a 5 gallon... Or a 10 gallon... Just something that can be safely heated. 1.5 for me is minimum, but even those are a pain :lol: I want to make my 2.5 gallon into a planted tank.


----------



## wish4coner

I have 4, 3 gallon bowls, planted, heated and filtered so, yes, it's fine...was just saying, they were going for a bowl and, didn't want to clean it so often. I have all of my males in a bow or a split 5 gallon. All have filtration, heaters and I do daily syphoning.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I don't think I'll use the bowl for more than quarantine. It makes my great canon camera take bad pictures because the glass is thick and flawed! :roll: I currently have fabric plants in Titan's 2.5. No filter, but when I plant it it will have a bubbler wall in the back. ^.^


----------



## crowntaillove3

Sena Hansler said:


> What about me? I am using a 2.5 gallon... Don't "need" a 5 gallon... Or a 10 gallon... Just something that can be safely heated. 1.5 for me is minimum, but even those are a pain :lol: I want to make my 2.5 gallon into a planted tank.


 I know that you are a breeder and have lots of fish, so I wouldn't be surprised if you are cramped on space. I am, too. I'm not saying that you need a 5 gallon, I'm just saying that the people that have the ability to own one and take care of it sometimes don't own one because they are uneducated.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Ahh ok :lol: basically a... "i have a .24 gallon tank" bull. Friend's sis had the dividable .5 gallon. I put him in a 0.5 heated quarantine and he was perfectly fine, and a lot happier. Mind you he could also turn around since it was a wide shallow container... Got her a 1.5 gallon with heater and light. That fish has not been happier or healthier.

And she claimed she was short on space. Yet this tank took up LESS space but was bigger.


----------



## wish4coner

I personally don't agree that we need a 5 gallon in every circumstance, but I do believe in filtration, room and live plants, as well as a heater. We obviously love this breed or we wouldn't be here. My 3 gallons are like large brandy sniffer glasses. They are extremely wide but only about 8 inches at the top. There is enough room for plants, gravel, a decoration for hiding (I use a clay pot, with the hole at the end stuffed with moss, so there is no danger). He has so much room, he is everhwhere in the bowl. 5 gallons are nice and are great. I like them both. But, right now, since we are constantly breeding here, the bowls are perfect and in pristine condition.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Bowls work fine if they are maintained properly.


----------



## Shiverdam

NozzALa said:


> At my local Walmart they have the Bettas set up below a shelf of those really small 'betta tanks' I looked closer at the 1/2 gallon and read 'With bonus divider for two betta display.'
> 
> .25 gallons per fish? Scumbags.


I actually have that tank, I bought it when I didn't really know better. It's strictly a QT tank now.


----------



## Canis

Shiverdam said:


> I actually have that tank, I bought it when I didn't really know better. It's strictly a QT tank now.


I got two of them, and now they are only being used until I can afford another two 3g and heaters. I feel so guilty keeping my poor fish in half gallons x.x I would never dare use the divider though, a fish could hardly turn around in it. Now I do daily w/c on both.


----------



## wish4coner

Petsmart sells these 5 gallon with dividers. They swear by them. Well, they never tried putting two males in them. I lost one because, the divider they come with has just enough room for the male to get through if he has the right body shape. I will never buy those again..and if I did, I would buy it for one..not to divide two. Lesson learned


----------



## Canis

wish4coner said:


> Petsmart sells these 5 gallon with dividers. They swear by them. Well, they never tried putting two males in them. I lost one because, the divider they come with has just enough room for the male to get through if he has the right body shape. I will never buy those again..and if I did, I would buy it for one..not to divide two. Lesson learned


I had the 2.5g betta wave divided tank from walmart once... Turns out that they never tested it with water inside of it, because there were spaces in between the divider when it was filled up. Sadly, I didn't notice it until it was too late. The terrible plastic they used eventually cracked several months later, and the LEDs went out after two weeks. So all in all, be cautious with this tank (not because its small, but because it has too many flaws): http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aquarius-...arium-Kit-with-LED-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/20699341


----------



## wish4coner

Yes, the one from petsmart was glass, and had a glass divider. I will never do that again. They get their own 3 Gallon bowl with plants, heater and filter--or they get a 5 gallon when they go on sale.


----------



## crowntaillove3

When I first got my bettas, I got the 2.5 gallon betta bow, which came with a divider. My two boys were only in there for about an hour until Lebronthebetta jumped on me. I then put one of my bettas into a 1.5 gallon bowl and the other one stayed in the 2.5. Now, they each have their own 2.5.


----------



## Wynn

Not sure if it has been mentioned but I found one at walmart that was less then a half a gallon. >.< that is animal cruelty :'( I mean it was called the Betta bowl. So it wasn't like they were a crappy bowl someone bought for the wrong fish they made it for a betta. I mean how is an uninformed person supposed to jump into this when they local store is soo cruel :'(


----------



## crowntaillove3

Sooo true! One of my friends had a betta in a 1/2 gallon bowl; with half of it taken up by gravel! I mean, really? His fins got stuck in the huge rocks, and he died. No plants, either! Why would you have that much gravel when there aren't any plants?!


----------



## Krys

http://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Cube-Bet...&ie=UTF8&qid=1369980228&sr=1-73&keywords=cube
I actually have a few of these.
The only reason for that being my grandmother bought them for me because she heard I had a lot of bettas and thought she was being helpful.
I actually took the lights off them, cause they're pretty useful. But I kept one in tact for a show box, like if I really need to take a picture, cause that little LED light is pretty powerful and really shows off colors.


----------



## KoriC

I don't know if this one will work, but I saw these at a LPS I went into a few weeks ago...if it looks small in that picture, I promise it's smaller in real life. I was absolutely speechless for probably what was the first time in my life.


----------



## peachii

Krys said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Cube-Bet...&ie=UTF8&qid=1369980228&sr=1-73&keywords=cube
> I actually have a few of these.
> The only reason for that being my grandmother bought them for me because she heard I had a lot of bettas and thought she was being helpful.
> I actually took the lights off them, cause they're pretty useful. But I kept one in tact for a show box, like if I really need to take a picture, cause that little LED light is pretty powerful and really shows off colors.



That looks like it would make the perfect picture tank.


----------



## Krys

peachii said:


> That looks like it would make the perfect picture tank.


Yep :3


----------



## amzingaly

i don't know if someone posted this tank already, but i just discovered it and its appalling. A 0.7 gallon tank with 2 dividers to hold not one but....3 bettas!:shock:


----------



## crowntaillove3

Okay... What the heck is going on here... .7 divided by THREE?! That's less than 1/4 gallon per fish! Yes, I used a calculator, so roll with it. Using a calculator I can roll with. Wall Mart selling these things? Can NOT roll with that! (>.<)


----------



## KohakuRiver

I was at a LPS eairler this week and there was a little octagon tank about 5 inches high and 2.5 inches across. It was barely larger than a child's cup!


----------



## crowntaillove3

I have to unsubscribe to this thread all of these tanks are too depressing... LOL... kind of.


----------



## Nutt007

Who else remembers the dreaded aquablock?


Aquablock Website said:


> The Betta Fish is also referred to as the "Japanese Fighting Fish" and the "Puddle Fish". As a result of its aggressive behavior towards it's own species, the Betta fish will usually fight to it's death in the presence of other male Betta. Just the mere site of another male Betta, including a mirror image of himself is reason enough to cause your Betta Fish to flare his fins and swim in an erratic motion, as to warn off any intruders that he is ready to fight!













*faceplam*


----------



## Shiverdam

Are those flat from front to back?!


----------

